# £300-400 budget new or used grinder?



## rwcwilson (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi,

My current set up is a gaggia classic and iberital mc2. I've had them for about 5 years now and am looking to slowly upgrade to a better set up (possibly a rocket mozzafiato evoluzione r as the espresso machine). I appreciate I wouldn't get the most out of a high end machine with the MC2, so was looking to upgrade the grinder first. I'll probably get a bit more out of the gaggia classic whilst I save up for the coffee machine in the mean time.

As the title suggests I have a budget of £300-400 pounds though this is flexible for the perfect machine. I was thinking of either a new Eureka Mignon Specialita' (happy to take recommendations for something else) or a used 65mm burr machine (I've noticed a couple in the used forum section within my budget). The main downside about the 65mm burr machines seams to be they are very big. Would a 55mm burr machine be suitable for the likes of the coffee machines I'm looking at or would it be significantly better to put up with a larger grinder?

Many thanks


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Bigger the burr/conical, the better. No way back!

BR


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

If its flexible and you can stretch to £500, then a Niche! If not, then your best bet is finding something on the sale section which meets your size requirements and fits the budget


----------



## rwcwilson (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. To rephrase the question slightly...Will the lines of a eureka mignon specialita make decent coffee with an evoluzione or do you really need to step up to the 65mm grinders to get the most out of it? Thanks


----------



## homer (Nov 17, 2018)

only a newbie here also but asked pretty much the same question 2 weeks back

ended up getting a rocket apartmento and a eureka mignon specialita grinder

was using a modded gaggia and mc2 also

night and day!

im by no means an expert but a bit of setting up and made the best cappuccino ive ever had anywere so far

very easy to use and was like going from a fiesta to a jag in terms of using the machine


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Go larger 64mm up there is a great OD Fiorenzo 64mm for 300 on ebay - think its one of coffechaps,

I found a leap in flavour going to 83mm flats from 64mm flats,


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

rwcwilson said:


> Thanks for the replies. To rephrase the question slightly...Will the lines of a eureka mignon specialita make decent coffee with an evoluzione or do you really need to step up to the 65mm grinders to get the most out of it? Thanks


It is the user who makes the coffee, not the machine......you can give some with no experience the best equipment in the world and get a cup that is rank, and an expert the worst equipment in the world, and get something that is rank......then somewhere in the middle is reality


----------



## rwcwilson (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for the all the advice. I decided to go for a 65mm machine, so I bought a Nuova Simonelli MDX On Demand that was for sale on the forum. Looking forward to see what it (or I







) can do!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

good choice


----------

